# 5th icsi failure-what next???



## LS180 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just had my 5th icsi treatment at Birmingham priory and yet again it was a bfn.  Words cant explain how im feeling, but on here its probably the only place where anyone can actually understand.

This time i was on 187.5 of menupur and cetrotide (short protocol) which has been the route for my last 4 cycles. 15 eggs were collected, 9 were mature and 6 fertilised.  This cycle we did everything we could.  I had:
1)scratch
2)immune testing (all clear)
3) clexane and steriods after transfer
4)embryo glue
5) timelapse imaging.

Also this cycle we were able to use fresh sperm as thankfully after 7 years of finishing chemo and stopping medications, dh has live swimmers again ☺

I had 2 day 3 embryos transferred and again bfn.

Even with doing everything docs have said, icsi still isnt working.  After 5 attempts and given everything ive had done- ovarian drilling, hysteroscopy, laporoscopy, what should i do next? Is there something im missing? Do i go to a new clinic?

Im just so confused on what i should do next and any guidance would be great.

Thank u for taking the time to read, and baby dust to all

Xxx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi , I'm so sorry for your failed cycle
Haven't yet started tx yet so no personal advice, 
But there's a lady on here called Agate who has written a great thread called 'learning from your failed cycle' . It should come up on search
You may have looked already but basically it covers everything possible that May have caused cycle failure 
All the best 
Xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

ps u can also google 'Agates learning from you failed cycle fertility friends' and it should come up there too
X


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

LS180 - I'm so sorry to hear you have another BFN to deal with, my heart goes out to you.

I don't think I can be of much advice but didn't want to 'read and run' so to say.

By the looks of it you have done everything you could. Did you ever speak to anyone at another clinic? I think it might be worth it to get a second opinion.
I've also hear a lot of positive things of Melanie Brown who is a nutritionist specialised fertility/IVF: http://melaniebrownnutrition.com/

Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## Trigger38 (Feb 15, 2014)

hi  LS180

Ive just had my 4th failed cycle (3 fresh and 1 frozen) and I am now looking to move clinic to see if that helps us.  Ive been on a long protocol each time previously with my fresh and 375 gonal f and other clinics I have spoken to are suggesting a change in protocol and drug type.  Not sure if its possible as your sperm is already frozen but have you considered imsi as opposed to icsi? with imsi they magnify the sperm up even more so they can ensure they are picking the very very best.  I think its an extra £600 roughly.  Also you may want to get karotyping/chromosome anlaysis done and if that showed something consider pgs screening on your embryos.  These are what has been suggested to me as the most likely reason is embryo quality.  It certainly cant hurt to get a second opinion.  consultations are roughly £200 but you do get a fresh view on things or at least confirmation that you have done all the obvious.


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi LS180,

Very sorry for your recently failed cycle. You seem to be getting good embryos and are young, so it's surprising that they don't stick.

Here are my suggestions
- genetic testing of embryos?
- if you have chromosomally normal ones and continue to fail, do you have anyone in your family/among friends who would be willing to be a host surrogate? (I know this is extreme, but failing 5 cycles with good embryos is, too)
- ARGC monitoring for best quality embryos and tailored immunes management. I notice that you got your BFP in a cycle where fewer eggs were retrieved, could be a coincidence, but maybe less is more?

Xx


----------

